

Show HN: the other way to do local product search - dmitrypakhomkin

Hey HN! We're just two guys in a garage and we just launched a new local product search called Goodzer.<p>http://goodzer.com<p>We do not directly interact with the individual stores or national chains (as Google or Milo does) , our smart crawler scrapes the internets and extracts inventory data from stores' websites and then finds where those stores are located. Right now we're testing our service in New York City - we found more than 15M products in about 15,000 stores there. We plan to raise next round and launch the whole US and Canada and possibly 3-4 European countries in 6-8 months period.
======
Zarbazan
15,000 stores? That's brick-and-mortar, i.e. "offline"? How many stores
competition have in NYC?

